# Ex Navy Employment - UAE/Dubai



## Tony Carr (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all!

I am trying to find out what options I have moving to the Gulf, preferably around or close to Dubai. I currently work for the Royal Navy for 14years and I am now looking to leave. I am trying to look for good recruitment companies or forums to get in touch with. Can anyone help?
Thanks Tony


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Tony Carr said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am trying to find out what options I have moving to the Gulf, preferably around or close to Dubai. I currently work for the Royal Navy for 14years and I am now looking to leave. I am trying to look for good recruitment companies or forums to get in touch with. Can anyone help?
> Thanks Tony


Hi Tony - I wouldnt even bother wasting your time in speaking to recruitment companies out here. They are as usefull as they are in the UK = Useless!

With you being ex Navy, (if not obtained already) I would get the ISPS qualifications. Lots of maritime security jobs out here that you potentialy would stand a chance of getting. You will also get possible openings offshore protecting ships on anti hijack drills.

Try companies like G4S Risk Management (Used to be Armourgroup), Olive Group, Control Risks, etc

Hope this helps

Craig


----------



## Tony Carr (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Craig, 
Thanks for the information I will get in touch with those companies. Are you ex navy and working out here?
Tony


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Tony Carr said:


> Hi Craig,
> Thanks for the information I will get in touch with those companies. Are you ex navy and working out here?
> Tony


Hi Tony

No, not ex Navy but I am on the security circuit

Craig


----------

